# twins birthday



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barney and Beauty brother and sister 13 years old today

dave p


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Just to bump your post.

I'll take pitty and wish them a Happy Birthday. Did they receive many nice prezzies?

Regards

Drew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes they did Drew 
I let them have a lie in.
Barney sleeps for most of the day and Beauty wakes up every morning around 6:30 and runs about squeeking a toy.
We have not needed an alarm clock r=for 13 years.

dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

They look very well groomed - do they get brushed every day?

So they're 91 in human years - even older than their master :lol: 
I think you should invite them to share the limelight and join your party in the chatroom tomorrow, after all it's their birthdays too!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are groomed every day Hezbez along with 2 other rescue shelties and a rough collie. we would have been on holiday this week but put the dogs before ourselves.
would not have liked the dogs in the kenels this weather while we were in the canaries

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A lot of celebration in your house then Dave.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

They look gorgeous


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a lovely piccie Dave, I must have missed it yesterday.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------

